# P4 is up on the Cervelo website



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

The P4 is on the website. I hope it is faster than it is ugly. 

JB


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

its probably so fast you can't tell its ugly. and I think speed is hot


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

in a weird way i think it looks kinda nice, mean and aggressive - the kinda look that tells everyone "Pi** off i mean business"


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Ive seen much better looking TT bikes from other mfgs but I wonder if any of them are faster given equal riders. Cervelo seems to put function ahead of form.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess the point of its existence is not to be the best looking bike out there. Its Cervelo....the design of the bike has an obviously purpose which they've always favored over aesthetics. I think it's just the integrated bottle which looks weird, and it'll look a lot more weird when you try to pull out that clunky thing, when it falls out of your hand, and you have to stop to retrieve it because its the only one you have at home and Sports Authority doesn't carry them. 

JB


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I think it is shrewd of Cervelo's designers to use the water bottle as an
integral design element to fill
up the space above the bottom bracket. I've always thought there would
have been significant air turbulence in that area.


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

phoehn9111 said:


> I think it is shrewd of Cervelo's designers to use the water bottle as an
> integral design element to fill
> up the space above the bottom bracket. I've always thought there would
> have been significant air turbulence in that area.


I'm surprised that the UCI didn't cry "FAIRING!" and all that other crap about hand position.


----------

